# The best thing I did when I set up my shop.



## mosaicwes (Sep 14, 2010)

When I think of the days I spent laying out my shop space, on a graph paper floor plan with cut outs of all the machines, benches and storage units etc., there's one specific bit of advice I took from some woodworking magazine article, that was easily the very best, most efficient innovation of all.

My saw is a Delta Uni-saw with 52" fence, placed 10' from the large double door at the receiving end of the shop so I have room to manipulate sheet stock comfortably. On the left side of the saw top is an additional 20" wide receiving table which is actually storage cabinet with drawers. So that's about 8' sideways.

Here's the really great bit: My bench, which is about 7' long, is stationed horizontally to the saw, about 2' away. I made an insert that drops down between the saw and bench and rests on a couple strips fastened to the back of the saw and side tables and the edge of the work bench. 
Of course I had to cut a couple of dadoes in the insert, lined up with the table saw slots to allow the miter gauge to travel thru it.

Anyway, this gives me a huge receiving surface for cutting sheet stock and ripping long lumber and also a nice large bench height area that's enormously useful.
When I want to do work that involves moving all around the bench, I just pop out the insert.


----------



## JBfromMN (Oct 19, 2010)

pics?????


----------



## mosaicwes (Sep 14, 2010)

I'll try to get that together soon.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

I will wait for the Pics too.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

sounds like a good idea to spare some shopspace for other things

Dennis


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Noone will believe you unless you have pixs to prove it really does exist….prove is in the puddin', or pixs!!!!!!
These guys on LJs are like a lot of hungry lions waiting on a kill, and will pounce on the prey w/o warning!!!


----------



## mosaicwes (Sep 14, 2010)

I was foolish enough to think that my written description was clear enough that I could get away without posting pics. Obviously not. 
I'll try to remember to take my camera to the shop tomorrow. 
Really, it's nothing much to see, it's just a great way to utilize available space.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I have never heard of cutting sheetrock on a table saw before???? Why?


----------



## mosaicwes (Sep 14, 2010)

Sheet stock. Joinery talk for plywood, melamine, MDF etc.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Good, I can't imagine what a mess that would be!!!!!!!! )


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

I too love obscene pictures of saws, benches and out feed tables. lol I do understand what you said, and it sounds like one heckuva idea. Rand


----------

